# WOW ~ This Is Beyond Sad **PICS POST #32**



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My vet calls a few hours ago. One of his clients called, for help.

David is in Real Estate, and discovered a Malt/Mix being abused, so he, and his wife, 
contacted my vet's office.

Turns out the original owner was going to put down a 6-year-old, due to allergies.
The original owners are from Mexico, and were going with "home remedies", rather
than a vet. Well, they soaked her in automotive oil, for her skin allergies. They 
then put Perfume in her ears (alchohol) to take care of her ear infections, and get
rid of the smell.

She had a cone on, which was embedded in her neck. She's only 6-years-old.  

One of her eyes, is in terrible shape. Not the eye, itself, but the surrounding area.

I've already dropped her off at the groomers. He's taking pics. 

She'll be home shortly. 

We do not have a name yet, but she will have one soon. 

My vet is making room for both, No Name, and Bianca, at 2:30, tomorrow afternoon.

I'll take them both together :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

OMG. Poor baby. How hard to believe that people ACTUALLY do these things. 

Deb, there is a special light above your halo. You are a true jewel.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

There really are no words to express how I feel as I'm reading this... 
Thanks Deb, for doing what you do. You're truly an angel.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

OMG! WHY! WHY! WHY! do people do things like this!?? It blows my mind!! Is it because they are cruel, or is it because they are unedcuated? OIL! Good grief!!

Deb, you are an angel, bless you for taking on this little girl!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Deb, my God you are loved.

Bless you and sweet "No Name".

There are no words for those that did this to her.

Love you Deb!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Geez incredible!!! Can't wait to see her pic. How about the name Rose??


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Ugh! This really pisses me off - someone should soak them in oil and pour perfume in their ears! Ugh!

Seriously, there is an extra special place for you in heaven and a really special place in heck for people like that.

Linda


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smmadder: why on earth did they get a dog if they can't afford to take her to the vet :smmadder: I'm so glad your their Deb. :hugging: what about Blessings for her name


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: That is just horrible Deb, I just can't comprehend people anymore  
I used to get so mad now I just get so sad..  
Hope she will be ok, I know she will for sure be loved :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG Deb!! How horrible for this little girl. It does make me happy though that she is under your care!! :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Automotive oil??? Which book of home remedies did that one come out of! :new_shocked: 

We need to come up with a name befitting this little one.....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

DEB:

I thank the Lord everyday for YOU!! and people like you!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Unbelievable! Sickening.

Deb I'm so glad you are getting her. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

It makes me sick to my stomach. 
This poor baby. Deb, I am so glad she is coming your way and can have love and a second chance at life.

WHAT IS THE MATTER WITH PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! What incredible stupidity! They should face animal cruelty charges IMO!

I am so glad she is coming home with you, Deb!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

OMG!!!! I can't believe the ignorance of some people. :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You never cease to amaze me, Deb. Can't wait to see this sweet little angel.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

If I wrote what I really wanted to I would be banned from this message board for a month...so let it suffice to say ...I am so, so sorry....


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Deb to the rescue again, you have a wonderful heart, thank you for all that you do!! :grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> If I wrote what I really wanted to I would be banned from this message board for a month...so let it suffice to say ...I am so, so sorry....[/B]


I'm going to completely second that. This makes me just flat livid. How could anyone do such things to an innocent animal?! Just makes me angry and sick for that poor baby.

Deb, I'm once again amazed by your generosity and open heart. Here you've just taken in Bianca and yet you still make room for one more. You are their guardian angel. I hope all goes well at the vet tomorrow and I can't wait to see pictures of the new girl!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

We're back from the groomers. Groomer is emailing "before" pics, as I hauled her to the groomers, without 
bringing her in my house. I always do that, as I don't want fleas, or the smell. 

He showed me the pics, and YIKES, this poor baby had been suffering for quite some time.

Her hair is purple in certain areas. Even after shaving her down, there is alot of purple.
Can anyone fill me in on that. Groomer thinks she may have used a black marker, to cover
some spots, then it turned purple.

Her tail has, either been docked, or something happened. She has a stub tail.

I'll get some pics, as soon as we settle in. 

She is such a love bug. Wow, she looks much like Bianca. I've just never seen so many
weird things, on one dog. 

Now that her neck is shaved, I can see the extent of the damage, the embedded cone did.
Looks very painful.  

And yep!!! We need a name, for this most precious of souls.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Purple? I wonder if they used some of that stuff they use on horses for some injuries. Don't remember what it's called, I just remember that it's very purple and stains everything it touchesd purple. Maybe they tried to use it for her skin problems. 

Poor thing to have been suffering for so long!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Dear Lord. Grant me the serenity to not go off the deep end and track these sob's down! :smmadder: 

I like Faith, Hope or Lucky for her name......

Thank God those people turned them in. Jacka$$es.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

:shocked: :shocked: It goes beyond belief what people will do! So very sad for the little one! Glad you were able to rescue you her and get her headed to a new life!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Nov 11 2008, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668792


> I like Faith, Hope or Lucky for her name......[/B]


I think HOPE would be a great name. That is what she now has...hope.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just when I think I've 'heard it all"... something come up that totally bows my mind! Bad enough they even 'tried' to fix with such stuff... couldn't the fools SEE the cone embedded?? What the H!!! were they thinking?

Deb, Ive said it before and I'll say it again...I truly think you are one of "God's Maltese-Angels" here on earth!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dear God in heaven why do you allow such horrendous things to happen to the innocent? Just makes me so sick and horrified and ticked. God bless you Deb yet again. You said we need to find a name for this precious one so how about Precious for a name?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Nov 11 2008, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668801


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Nov 11 2008, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668792





> I like Faith, Hope or Lucky for her name......[/B]


I think HOPE would be a great name. That is what she now has...hope.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh I love the name...Hope... :wub: So perfect for her.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Sounds like it might have been Gentian Violet-it is kind of an old-time remedy for sores, etc., but we did still use it at the hospital for umbilical cord care.
Also used for chemotherapy patients' mouth sores, sometimes.

If you need help with a girl's name, Deb, we did a whole thread of girl names yesterday, trying to guess Baby Ella's name. There are some pretty names in that list. How about Mykala? Or how about Debbie?


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Bless her little heart & bless you for taking her. As ridiculous as it sounds, burnt motor oil used to be used to treat animal skin problems on country farms. I have no idea what the reasoning was behind it but have heard of it before. Just goes to show the harm that can be done out of ignorance. They probably didn't really mean to be cruel.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

OMG, bless that poor baby's heart. Thank you so much Deb for rescuing that little angel, and all the little ones you do, and giving them a new life. You're a special person with a good heart.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Our little "no name" is getting along very well. She's very clingy to me. 

Miss Lulu is sniffing, and they are both snuggling, side by side, in bed.

I have a blurry pic of her neck. It looks like it's her body, but it's her neck.

Also a pic of her eye. 

Wait 'til you see the "before" pics.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Sends chills down my spine.....that poor, poor baby. I will never understand why people are so stupid.

She is a doll, she looks lost - those sad eyes. I bet as the days go by they become happier and trusting. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! Those people should definitely be charged with animal cruelty! 

Do you know what happened to her eye?

It makes me sick to think how that poor baby must have been suffering.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

DEB, you are truly and ANGEL.... you keep giving and giving. I can't believe some people.... its like they don't have souls!!! im glad ms no name is in your care now.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

The poor little girl, she has such sad eyes. I hope she'll soon see how much love people can give - and I know you'll show her :wub:

I just can't imagine how her "owners" could treat her that way! It makes me so sad for her. 

I'm glad she is in your hands and will find love!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Deb, I am so sorry she was treated that way...........Her little face is darling and her eye itself seems to be fine. What did they use to take the hair off near her eye? Thank you so much for being there for her~~~~do you really have any idea how special you are???


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She really does have sad eyes. Those beasts. I just know, though, that within a few days with your loving care, Deb, those eyes will start to sparkle. 

Please keep us posted. Have you named her yet? Give her a big ol' kiss from Bonnie and me.


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

OHNO!! That's just HORRIBLE!! ARGH!!! Poor little thing!!!! Why are people so cruel ! 

How good of you to save her! She will have such a good life from now on - no looking back!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I love her big button nose - soooooooo cute! She's going to thrive under Deb's wing. Those eyes will sparkle again and she won't look so lost......I just want to kiss her and give her a gentle hug....... :grouphug: Sweet little bug!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 11 2008, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668844


> OMG! Those people should definitely be charged with animal cruelty!
> 
> Do you know what happened to her eye?[/B]


No, I don't. Groomer said she smelled of chemicals. I do know they blasted her
with "home remedies", so who knows. 

She has several parts, of her body, which the skin is very odd looking. Just bits,
here, and there. With the purple spots, I'm thinking they focused on "certain" spots.
This is why she is so messed up in "areas", they were trying to fix. I don't know.
This whole thing makes me sick. I'll get pics of the purple spots. Very odd.


QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 11 2008, 09:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668855


> Her little face is darling and her eye itself seems to be fine. What did they use to take the hair off near her eye?[/B]


Thank God, her eyes seem fine. I have no idea what happened to, nor what they put around her little eye.

You will not believe the before pics. I wanted to puke. She looked, as though, she had been tortured. 

Yep, this is definately animal cruelty. I plan on involving myself with this one.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Omg. I feel sick thinking about what she must have been through. My heart hurts for that poor baby. Give her some extra loving for me Deb! That is if you can fit some extra in there with all the love I know you're already giving her!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow her neck looks very painful. Latins use gentian violet for any cut or open sore. The same way you would use neosporin. It's incredible that some people have no scruples. I think she will come out smelling like a "ROSE" when your done with her.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentian_violet


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> Sounds like it might have been Gentian Violet-it is kind of an old-time remedy for sores, etc., but we did still use it at the hospital for umbilical cord care.
> Also used for chemotherapy patients' mouth sores, sometimes.[/B]


Yes, that's what I was thinking of! I've only seen it used on horses, but I'm sure it's the same stuff. I wonder if that might be the purple on her.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh that poor dear little darling! Just makes me want to cry!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smmadder: :smmadder: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :smmadder: :smmadder: I hope they get their day in court, and they have to answer for what they did :smmadder: :smmadder: Poor baby she looks so precious, I still think her name should be Blessing


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Deb,
I can't find the words....I think the new baby girl should be named Queenie, because she looks like royalty, and we know she'll be treated like a queen.
xoxoxo God bless you,Deb xoxoxox

Queena is prettier.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, she has such a sweet face. I'm so relieved she's with you. She needs a name.... What about something with no reference to her past life... Maybe Gracie or Heather or Gabrielle or Christina or Megan or Victoria .....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: :bysmilie: :shocked: Poor little girl. :smcry:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 11 2008, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668908


> Ohhhh, she has such a sweet face. I'm so relieved she's with you. She needs a name.... What about something with no reference to her past life... Maybe Gracie or Heather or Gabrielle or Christina or Megan or Victoria .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Victoria. We could combine it with Kerry's idea of Queenie. She could be Queen Victoria. Or, I was thinking of Shayna (pretty).


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, that poor, poor baby!!! :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

How could anyone do such horrible things to a helpless little fluff?

I'm devastated.

Thank God she's in your care, Deb. You truly are the Guardian Angel of Malts in need. :aktion033: 

Thank you for all that you do. You're amazing. :Flowers 2:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

The little Maltese babies thank you again, Deb! :wub: I think you should name her Nona or Lola. Poor girl... I hope she heals well.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What about Franny? Isn't it St. Francis who is the patron saint of animals?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Ugh! Those pictures are so difficult to look at. I just can't imagine how people can be so ignorant. This baby deserves extra love for the remainder of her life.







Joy


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I truly don't know what to say. I have tears of anger right now. Through it all our Angel is there. Deb as always you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG, Deb you are such a great person!!!
Thank God you are there to rescue this little Angel... she is so blessed.
I dont even want to type what is going on in my mind right now but lets just say that I hope those NASTY people get theirs!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Unbelievable!!! I can't even imagine what this precious little :wub: girl has gone through, but I know the rest of her life will
be filled with love and caring, thanks to you, Deb! :innocent: Lucky might just be an appropriate name for her!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG! I just don't even know what to say except...thank you Deb for taking care of this little precious soul.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, :shocked: What a horrific life the poor girl must have endured.Beyond sad it is.I'm so glad she's with you now,thanks so much for caring & saving this little angel. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

She is so precious looking. Her eyes look so sad though. 

I would name her Angel ... just like you are.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ok Deb, when is she gonna get a name?! This is as bad as trying to guess Gena's baby girls name!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:smcry: This is just terrible...Thank You Deb for taking care of her. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is heartbreaking. I feel so bad for that poor little dog. I don't even know what to say.
TG for you Deb.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh my goodness, look at her face :wub: I feel so bad for her. Thank God for you, Deb! So, exactly how many fluffs do you currently have in your home now? I lost track


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Nov 12 2008, 12:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669028


> So, exactly how many fluffs do you currently have in your home now? I lost track [/B]



So did I ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

How about the name Millicent. It's english for strength. You could call her Millie for short! 

She definitely had to have plenty of strength to endure all that she has gone through!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, I had a bit of a scare, while talking to Linda.

Little Miss No Name, was on a white pillow, and I noticed blood on it.
It was blotchie, and smudged, looked like dirt.

I hang up from Linda, call the vet, and was told to put Henry's ointment,
which will not only help the healing, but also numb the area. I also gave 
her a shot of Metacam (very low dose to get her thru the night).

Vet said a bit of bleeding is normal, since the groomer had to "dig out"
the embedded area. Her little skin is sore, and sensitive. With a few
VERY tender spots. 

She is soooo kickin' it now. She owns the place!! 

Sorry if I worried you, Linda. She's not bleeding to death, although, I made
it sound that way ~ LOL ~ I just see blood, and think the worst :huh: 

All is well at Casa del Caca. 

Here's another pic, of her neck, after we put the ointment on:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh that looks so painful! Bless her heart! So glad you are taking such loving care of her St.Deb!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:shocked: I can't believe someone treated her that way. :smcry: Thank god that she is with you now.  Thank you for welcoming her into your home. :wub: 

Here are some names (that I thought would be fitting) and their meanings:
Aggie - Virtuous, Good
Aisha - Prosperous One 
Amor or Amora = Love (as her life with be filled with love now)
Ana, Ani, Annie, Anya - Gracious, Merciful
Anaya - Completely Free 
Diva (as she will now lead the life of one)
Fiona - White, Fair 
Gia - God is Gracious (That is a great one!)
Leala - Faithful
Nika - Bringing Victory
Serendipity - Fateful meeting
Thea - Gift of God
Phoebe - Bright, Shining
Pink - Healthy
Purity - Unsullied, Clean 
Zara - Princess


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh! It looks so raw and painful.....my heart just aches for her and what she's endured. :grouphug: I hope the vet can give her some pain meds.....it's just got to hurt and sting. :smcry:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

omg... i cant look at those pics and not cry. i bet she knows she is in the best hands now, and life will ONLY be good from here on out  

BBH is probably asking her if she'll sell him her "stash".... :HistericalSmiley: 

Lulu is probably telling her to stay close and away from those crazy young'ns downstairs...

Bianca is probably thinking "what the heck kind of crazy house did i end up in? is this Who's Who in Mental Illness?" how did i get here???

and LBB is saying "ho-dee-doh...Who's Who in Mental Illness? Why, I'm BILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for ASKIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"



xoxoxo give that precious little girl a big hug from us. her eyes have such sad stories to tell. i hope she understands how good her life will be from now on :wub"


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG that poor baby, how can anyone do something like that to her? It just makes me sick to hear and see the torture and abuse she had to endure. Thank you Deb for helping this little sweetheart and taking her under your wing and to show what it's like to be loved and spoiled. I think her name should be Grace because it's by the Grace of God that she is now with Deb. God Bless you Deb for all you do for these babies. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Nov 12 2008, 12:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669074


> omg... i cant look at those pics and not cry. i bet she knows she is in the best hands now, and life will ONLY be good from here on out
> 
> BBH is probably asking her if she'll sell him her "stash".... :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: Thanks Ann Marie, that made me giggle...which is something we all need after seeing this kind of cruelty. It reminds me of that movie "The Dream Team" with the mental patients!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Deb - remember me ??

Sorry I have not been around for support - I know you missed me when I was gone and I was going to respond to Beautiful Bianca's post but by the time I got around to it - guess what ?? You have another DebzAngelz in your home.

God bless you and for all you do to these precious creatures, I am so disgusted with what this poor baby (ANGELICA) went thru - ok that's not her name but I like it ...

If you need a stiff drink - call me - we'll go find Linda's big big glass she left behind.

Love ya girlfriend and all the clan at Casa Del Caca and the Senior Housing Project.

Max wants to know when he's going to move in !!

Lina xoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Nov 12 2008, 03:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669085


> Hi Deb - remember me ??
> 
> Sorry I have not been around for support - I know you missed me when I was gone and I was going to respond to Beautiful Bianca's post but by the time I got around to it - guess what ?? You have another DebzAngelz in your home.
> 
> ...


Yes, Lina ~ I have missed you terribly. We really need to do lunch (drinks) and yep, alot of them ~ lol

So before I go off to bed, I had asked the original rescues (David and Amie) to name her. 

I just received a response. Here it is: 

How about the name Ella after the great jazz singer Ella Fitzgerald?


*So Ella it is. Awww, little Ella :wub: *


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Nov 12 2008, 02:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669074


> omg... i cant look at those pics and not cry. i bet she knows she is in the best hands now, and life will ONLY be good from here on out
> 
> BBH is probably asking her if she'll sell him her "stash".... :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: Ann Marie. You soooo crack me up. I love you so much. I can't wait to get you back here!!

Hey, LBB can't wait. He said, "hey I think she liked me. Well she didn't kick me, so she must like me. ho-dee-doh" :sHa_banana:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 11 2008, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669056


> Okay, I had a bit of a scare, while talking to Linda.
> 
> Little Miss No Name, was on a white pillow, and I noticed blood on it.
> It was blotchie, and smudged, looked like dirt.
> ...



That poor baby. It looks like cellulitis in people. Really painful. Dogs are so stoic. Never complaining.
Glad you have her Deb.
Tina


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my lord, I dont know what to say...some people are just clueless, surely they cant be that dumb to think that, that would actually help her rather than make things worse. Those people give me the $h!ts.

Anyway Ella is very fortunate to have found you and your clan.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 12 2008, 12:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669090


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Nov 12 2008, 03:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669085





> Hi Deb - remember me ??
> 
> Sorry I have not been around for support - I know you missed me when I was gone and I was going to respond to Beautiful Bianca's post but by the time I got around to it - guess what ?? You have another DebzAngelz in your home.
> 
> ...


Yes, Lina ~ I have missed you terribly. We really need to do lunch (drinks) and yep, alot of them ~ lol

So before I go off to bed, I had asked the original rescues (David and Amie) to name her. 

I just received a response. Here it is: 

How about the name Ella after the great jazz singer Ella Fitzgerald?


*So Ella it is. Awww, little Ella :wub: *
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ella Ella Ella Hey Hey - Under Deb's Umbrella .. (sung to the tune of Riyanha's Umberella)


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank the Lord for you, Deb. :grouphug: I can't even comment on poor Ella's condition. It's beyond words. I hope those responsible receive just punishment. 

:exploding: 




Keep us posted.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, those wounds look horrible!!! You're gonna need a bigger place pretty soon....

Can't wait till 2:30 your time when Bianca and Ella go to the vet.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so glad the bleeding was nothing serious. You had me worried, Deb.

I LOVE the name Ella. :wub: :wub: And knowing you and your love of music, it's perfect, isn't it?

Prayers for Ella and Bianca today as they go for their vet visits.

You really rock, my friend. :you rock: :you rock:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

That poor Little Ella must have been in horrible pain before you recued her. How much these little ones can endure and yet stay with the sweet personalities. The neck picture looked sooooo very sore........but I bet she is feeling a whole lot better now............and she has such a cute face! Poor baby, hope her wounds heal quickly!!!!!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Deb, you must have the most beautiful glorious set of angel wings waiting for you. What you do for these poor flufs is nothing short of miraculous! :dothewave:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Oh gosh Deb... I just read your other post on Bianca and now this....


I wish we were closer so I could actually help a little more easily...


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh that is horrible, I want to cry for her. People are insane!!!!!!!! Thank you for taking care of her.
Robin


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

My eyes are watering just from looking at her adorable face with those sad sad eyes. :bysmilie: And those pictures of her injuries just infuriate me to no end. I really hope that those previous owners get what they have coming to them. That poor soul. She is such a beauty but with such a deep sadness behind her beautiful dark eyes. You are a true angel, Deb.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw geez, what in the world is wrong with people, grrrr. Well little Ella is in a safe place now, thank goodness you were there for her (and all the rest of 'em!)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Deb! I've been tied up chasing a computer problem and didn't see the Bianca or Ella story until late. I am just ill looking at Ella's sores. It makes me so angry! I wish I could get my hands on people who fail such helpless creatures.


:grouphug: God help you while you are caring for them in the aftermath. :grouphug: I'm hoping she doesn't have any other serious health problems, and will heal quickly with your loving care.

These stories almost make me feel quilty taking such attentive care of my one sweetheart. But there is no way I won't.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a cruel world we live in . Gentle :grouphug: for sweet Ella . Sarah


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you Deb for being there for these beautiful souls. :wub:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm just getting caught up on everything and just saw this. I'm sitting here at work crying at the injustice that Ella and Bianca had to live through. I believe there is a special place in he** for people who treat animals the way they've been treated! God bless you, once again Deb for the love and care you give to these poor little ones. :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I know you've had a crazy couple of days......but I was wondering how Ella was doing? I hope she's starting to adjust....little honey! :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 12 2008, 08:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669171


> I LOVE the name Ella. :wub: :wub: And knowing you and your love of music, it's perfect, isn't it?
> 
> You really rock, my friend. :you rock: :you rock:[/B]


i thought the same thing! when i saw her new name on another thread, i was certain it was ella fitzgerald and deb was simply adding to her "band" 

deb rocks. simply rocks


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Well they say what goes around comes around. Lets all hope and pray that these nasty people get whats coming to them.

If it were up to me I would do exactly the same to them as to what they did to Ella - PLUS

It pains me so much when you see $$it like this. Pick on someone your own size morons. :smmadder: :smmadder: 

We should all bombard them with emails etc telling them what we think.

Anyway Deb you are truly an angel - if God's not careful you will be taking over 'up there' :smrofl: 

Bless you Deb for rescuing this poor baby.

Hugs and missing tail wags


Dede and (waiting for Katie) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage



*


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

whoa this is really sad  i noticed you are in orange county and there is a wonderful group of dermatologists animal dermatology in tustin in case it is real bad and you need to get to them. I go to the one in marina del rey. Also there is a group called [email protected] that i am on which has great info from all allergy dog owners. I am on that as my dee dee has horrible allergies -she is a yorkie --if you need any help pm me anytime - good for you for saving this baby


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

coconut oil is very healing as well and so is calendula and they have califlora at whole foods which is great for burns and itching and heals the skin very fast so you may want to look into this as well -- so glad this baby is in your hands 

My dee dee has the horrible allergies and it makes me think if i did not have her what would have happened to her as my friend who does rescue said people get frustrated with allergies and are abusive to the dogs and i just cannot stand the thought of that as we get frustrated but would never ever hurt an animal and this just makes me sick to think what this poor dog has been through 



QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 12 2008, 12:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669056


> Okay, I had a bit of a scare, while talking to Linda.
> 
> Little Miss No Name, was on a white pillow, and I noticed blood on it.
> It was blotchie, and smudged, looked like dirt.
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i have read people use to use motor oil to kill mites  unbelieveable and they said they do it in mexico  so probably why they did this - just so sad -- why they would use a marker is bizarre -- just horrible what this dog has been through -- I hope she is doing much better now - please keep us updated with pics of her progress - what food are you feeding with her now as natural balance fish and potato is good for allergies.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Bless You Deb..You are an Angel and so is that precious baby :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Deb, you really are an angel for what you do. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww poor baby

I am so glad to hear that she is with you now :grouphug:


----------

